# Wondering...



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

So in 2008 me and a friend did the whole liquid latex/make up stuff to try our hands at creating a decent burnt effect, for night time haunt... This is what we did, cant really tell but there are liquid latex " blisters " and peelable skin all over, the latex was the clear kind by ben nye.. What do you guys think, what could have been better, or what was missed.. Sorry for the quaility of the photo, but it was a cell phone pic.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't lend any advice but I think it looks perfectly gross. Nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a crispy critter to me...nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For some reason, I missed the word "burnt" in your post, pulled up the picture, and said "Looks like a burn victim". Guess you did good


----------

